# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  64gr win power point .224 swap for 50-55 grainers

## 7x64

About 70 of, not happy in my rifle, might be better with a quicker twist? Tough little projectile

----------


## Timmay

> About 70 of, not happy in my rifle, might be better with a quicker twist? Tough little projectile


Did you get to use them on smaller deer at all?

----------


## stumpy

I may have 55s on my reloading desk .... let me check and get back to you

----------


## Marty Henry

If stumpy misses out I can find some 55 gr Sierra hps

----------


## puku

I have some 55 grain blitz Kings if they would be of any use

----------


## Pointer

Just grab them @Timmay they go nicely on deer

----------


## stumpy

just weighed mine , all 60 grainers ...... I'm no damn help sorry

----------


## Tommy

@7x64 what twist barrel were you using them in?

----------


## Marty Henry

Weighed and verified 55. Gr hollow point Sierra gamekings only got 58 tho interested?

----------


## 7x64

I've made an offer to Timmay via pm as he got in first, but if he's not keen, I am open to swaps.

Puku - I would be keen on the blitz kings if Timmay doesn't want the 64s.

Was in a 1:12 weatherby. Wasn't that they didn't stabilise as such, just didn't shoot as tight as I would have liked.

----------


## Greenie

I think I have 60 Winchester .223 55gr BST sitting here if it all goes south on ya.

Cheers

----------


## 7x64

> I think I have 60 Winchester .223 55gr BST sitting here if it all goes south on ya.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, nothing eventuated, so yup, keen. I'll pm you.

----------


## Greenie

Roger that, will sort it.

----------

